# Do you take your BMW to the car wash?



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

You gotta take the time to do it by hand. I got a 745 i a few months ago with 25k miles on it. I knew the previous owner and it has scratches from going through the automatic carwash here in Houston that she used. It was a realestate agents car and it had been through a lot. I used a porter random orbital on the paint that got the scratches out and now only by hand will she be washed. microfiber towels and a lot a love.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I wash my car at the DIY wash down the street. I dont dare use the brush, but I dry and detail it after myself. On another note: what is it with punks at carwashes that feel compelled to let the whole world listen to their damn radio? It NEVER fails. Some punk or mexican is always playing their radio at an annoying volume. :tsk:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I learned the hard way with my RX-7. The guys at the "100% hand wash" places don't care - they washed and dry cars while wearing rings, shorts with rivets, old towels... 

I've never seen a touchless :dunno: 

I wash the 540 (ok, LA525iT, I know they are few and far between, but I do wash her myself  )


----------



## Transbug (Nov 9, 2005)

Hand washed by me only. Usually it takes about 2-3 hours, but I don't stop until I'm done. Rarely do I park it in the garage dirty. But I have to admit, I really don't drive it that much, so I don't have to go through that routine too often.


----------



## potstar1 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Never*

NEVER PUT YOUR M SERIES THROUGH AN AUTOMATATED CAR WASH

If the car wash uses high pressure hoses to spray under your M series, your computer will get soaked.

First day I had my M3, I stopped and went through an automated wash....5 minutes after I left my M3 sputtered to a stop. After realizing the problem ...called the dealer, told them what happened, they asked me which car wash...then told me they have high pressure hoses under the car...they run into this all the time....

So I let the car sit 3 hours...had a mechanic reset the code that sprung when it shorted...and it fired right up....but I was lucky

Its a BMW...handwash that thing!!!


----------



## matt19hsc (Jan 26, 2006)

If you really think all automatic car washes are the devil you shouldn't read any further.

Some car washes that touch your car are actually OK.

As long as they are Hannah.

http://www.hannacarwash.com/resources/why_hanna.html

Most of your high end cars are washed in an automatic washer before they leave the factory. BMW and Audi factories both wash the car in one prior to delivery.

HEre is a link that shows that hand washing is actually more detrimintal to your car than a machine.

http://www.hannacarwash.com/resources/handversus.pdf


----------



## CleanAzzE30z (Apr 2, 2003)

I have always handwashed my cars. I just dont trust anyone but myself. And if I cause a scratch or something, theres no one to blame but myself and I know every inch of the car. I understand that not everyone has the enthusiasm or time to do it though. Its understandable.

Mariano


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

MrTex said:


> On another note: what is it with punks at carwashes that feel compelled to let the whole world listen to their damn radio? It NEVER fails. Some punk or *mexican* is always playing their radio at an annoying volume. :tsk:


And on that note: Umm, this is slightly racist to say the least.

:thumbdwn:

--J.


----------



## CleanAzzE30z (Apr 2, 2003)

MrTex said:


> Some punk or mexican is always playing their radio at an annoying volume. :tsk:


haha. Thats hlarious. Only mexicans turn their car stereos up. Its funny because no white people that I ever have seen, have pulled up to me blasting Toby Keith. Funny......really. Its still cool to be prejudice in 2006. Thats funny........really..........uh huh. ......Please leave your towns once and a while, Have some outside exerperiences outside of your "comfort zone". You wont regret it. You might even (god forbid) make an unexpected friend or two.

Mariano Garcia


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

matt19hsc said:


> If you really think all automatic car washes are the devil you shouldn't read any further.
> 
> Some car washes that touch your car are actually OK.
> 
> ...


So hannah car wash company has a paper that shows hand washing is actually more detrimental to your car than car washes  Even if this were true, the people drying the car at the car wash and the dealer swirl the paint to no end.


----------



## matt19hsc (Jan 26, 2006)

The tests were conducted by the university of Texas, Arlington and The technical institute of Munich. (sponsored by Mercedes)


----------

